# Congestive Heart Failure - Do I use code



## gfrancis (Jun 3, 2010)

Do I use code 428.0 for chronic and acute congestive heart failure?


----------



## HNISHA (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes. we can. 

As per the ICD9 only the Systolic or Diastolic heart failures are classified based on acute and/or chronic condition. Hence, It is appropriate to report 428.0 for this condition.

Hope this helps!

Thanks,
Abdul Saleem CPC


----------



## gfrancis (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 5, 2010)

If all he has documented is "CHF" then all you can code is 428.0. 

If he sees a lot of CHF patients (ie cardiology specialty) encourage the physicians to be more specific (when known). To have a physician/practice that specializes in treating CHF and have repeatative coding of 428.0 is lazy documentation. 

It would also be hard to justify continued documentation and coding of "CHF 428.0" after echos and other diagnositics have been performed

428.0  CONGESTIVE HEART FAILURE, UNSPECIFIED
428.1  LEFT HEART FAILURE

428.2x  SYSTOLIC HEART FAILURE
428.20  UNSPECIFIED
428.21  ACUTE
428.22  CHRONIC
428.23  ACUTE ON CHRONIC

428.3x  DIASTOLIC HEART FAILURE
428.30  UNSPECIFIED
428.31  ACUTE
428.32  CHRONIC
428.33  ACUTE ON CHRONIC

428.4x  COMBINED SYSTOLIC & DIASTOLIC HEART FAILURE
428.40  UNSPECIFIED
428.41  ACUTE
428.42  CHRONIC
428.43  ACUTE ON CHRONIC

428.9  HEART FAILURE, UNSPECIFIED


----------

